# Buying a Britax in Canada. Any online stores?



## childsplay (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi, I'm just wondering if someone could point me in the direction of Canadian online carseat buying? I need a Marathon and they're pricey here in stores. Are there any cheaper online stores?

TIA : )


----------



## Everrgreen (Feb 27, 2007)

I've ordered from Junior Baby a few times and have had good experiences. They ship fast and they have good sales sometimes. It doesn't look like the marathon is on sale right now, but here's the link: http://www.juniorbaby.com/en/product/britax-marathon-65

The 2010 Advocate is on for $279.99


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Not sure if you know this or not, but I just found out that my Marathon (which I love, BTW) only rear faces until 30 lb or 81.3 cm. My DS is already 80 cm at 14 months.

I wish I had known this before I got it - I would have chosen something else.


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatioGardener*
> 
> Not sure if you know this or not, but I just found out that my Marathon (which I love, BTW) only rear faces until 30 lb or 81.3 cm. My DS is already 80 cm at 14 months.
> 
> I wish I had known this before I got it - I would have chosen something else.


The new ones (released in 2010) RF to 40lbs and I believe use the 1" rule for height.

OP, Britax sets the prices so you'll find the same price everywhere unless there's a Britax sale (probably will be one in the fall). I've ordered car seats from Junior Baby and from Dearborn Baby. CS was good each time. I've heard nothing but good things about SnuggleBugz as well, but haven't ordered from there personally.


----------



## synepona (Jan 11, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~Amy~*
> I've heard nothing but good things about SnuggleBugz as well, but haven't ordered from there personally.


I've ordered from Snugglebugz and was very happy! Like the PP said, the sales are set by the manufacturer, so if you need one fast, it's hard to find a sale, but if you can wait, they will go on sale everywhere at once! I know Snugglebugz has free shipping after a certain order value, and I think all carseats make your order expensive enough to get free shipping  (plus, during the postal strike, they FedEx'd my seat, and it arrived here ONE business day after I ordered!)


----------



## synepona (Jan 11, 2011)

Just saw that Britax is going on sale at Snugglebugz ... https://www.facebook.com/SnuggleBugz


----------

